# S3 bumpers on A3



## a3turboquattro (Jan 29, 2006)

Does the S3 have wider wheel arches than the A3? I have heard from some people that they are more flared but also I have seen s3 bumpers put on a normal a3?


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: S3 bumpers on A3 (a3turboquattro)*

This thread might help.... the answer is "yes", but it is possible.
http://www.audisport.co.za/a3_s3_bumper.htm


----------



## a3turboquattro (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: S3 bumpers on A3 (Ken A3T)*

So it looks like the s3 doesnt have any wider arches then other wise the bumper wouldnt fit.


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: S3 bumpers on A3 (a3turboquattro)*

IIRC, there was a difference in the early models, possibly only around the front guards (being more flared on the S3 over normal A3 models). 
I think they moved to standardised front guards from the MY01 update onwards... but the only way to know for sure would be to check the microfiche / EKTA blueprints and part numbers.


----------



## audi500 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: S3 bumpers on A3 (a3turboquattro)*

the front wouldn't fit..s3 has a bigger fender..


----------

